# Art as my college major? Is it worth it? Help!



## xKncptRagex (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll make this quick. I am an Art major with an emphasis in Photography. I'm wondering if it is worth it to go with photography. What I mean by that is how much money can I realistically expect to make with an art degree? For all you that did the art major, did you truly learn more than you would have on your own?

I recently transferred to a new university and am at the crossroads between majors. Any help and input would be appreciated.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 9, 2012)

If money is your concern art is probably not the best choice.

However, I would strongly advise against using money as your primary marker for decision making.  In my opinion, you are much better off doing something you love and making less money than the alternative.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2012)

We aren't called starving artists without good reason. What kind of photographer do you want to be?

Joe


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 9, 2012)

$30,000-40,000 is a reasonable average. 

I've read that range from a few career websites.

I think maybe careerbuilder.com.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you should consult with professional advisors, teachers, professional adults that you know......

...._*not *_a bunch of random internet idiots.


----------



## IByte (Jul 9, 2012)

You could do graphic design, web design, minor n photograph so it will be put to good use.  Unless you don't mind eating Ramen noodles or Kraft Mac and cheese.  My logic is go into a trade to pay for your hobby.  Electricians, plumbers, hvac techs, construction workers, you get the idea


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you want to do w/ your art degree?


----------



## xKncptRagex (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for your quick responses guys.

I want to work for clothing companies and be their "in-house" photograper. I would like to do wedding photography as a side job. So that's the kind of photography I'm aiming to do and what I hope to use my art degree for. I'm interested in how much photographers make because I don't want to owe lots of money for my education and later be struggling to make ends meet.

My other option for a major is Politcal Science. This seems to be the safer choice. I'm interested in the subject but not nearly as much as I am in photography. I had a meeting today with the political science advisor today and he urged me to do what I like. Not necessarily what will be the quicker/safer route


----------



## sm4him (Jul 9, 2012)

What's the difference between an artist and a large pizza?

The pizza can feed a family of four. 

Seriously--IN MY OPINION--Art is not something you should major in "for the money." It's something you major in because you KNOW you want to be an artist, or in the art field.

As far as what you can "expect" to make with an art degree?  Somewhere between $500 to $100,000 a year. I have a sister-in-law who works for one of the DC art museums and makes really good money. I have a friend who is a capable artist who works in a different field because they just couldn't make a living with their art.

My son is majoring in art. Part of me worries about that, because I know something of what it takes to find REAL financial success as an artist.  But--in his case, he is incredibly gifted and KNOWS this is what he wants to pursue. And I am a very firm believer in doing what you love.

But if you don't KNOW it's what you love, and you're asking questions about how much you can realistically make doing it--then it might not be the major for you.  But I'd say the same thing about photography.


----------



## MattxMosh (Jul 9, 2012)

mishele said:


> What do you want to do w/ your art degree?



Take pictures of naked chicks obviously.


----------



## kezsaj (Jul 9, 2012)

Especially of the person you quoted, eh?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 9, 2012)

You're a blind fool if you expect to make money out of the gate...or at all...with an art degree outside of an educational institution. 


<< has an art degree


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 9, 2012)

sm4him said:


> What's the difference between an artist and a large pizza?
> 
> The pizza can feed a family of four.


That's gold right there


----------



## ashleighd (Jul 9, 2012)

I just graduated with a BFA this spring. I spent a lot on my education. I'll be paying off school loans for a few years. For me, it was totally worth it. I had a full-time, well paying job lined up before I walked across the stage. I can't say this for every one of my class mates, though. It's definitely a case by case basis. If you are talented, driven and willing to work hard to get the most out of your education, you will be successful.

That being said, I work in advertising and make an extra grand or so every month doing photography on the side and I've only ever taken one photo class. I would NEVER say that I could be someones in house photographer. My friends that were photography majors learned so much that I'm not sure I could ever teach myself about commercial photography.

I agree with some of the above posters, you should do what you love. You'll find a way to be successful. 

And not all artists are starving


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 9, 2012)

xKncptRagex said:


> Thanks for your quick responses guys.
> 
> I want to work for clothing companies and be their "in-house" photograper. I would like to do wedding photography as a side job. So that's the kind of photography I'm aiming to do and what I hope to use my art degree for. I'm interested in how much photographers make because I don't want to owe lots of money for my education and later be struggling to make ends meet.
> 
> My other option for a major is Politcal Science. This seems to be the safer choice. I'm interested in the subject but not nearly as much as I am in photography. I had a meeting today with the political science advisor today and he urged me to do what I like. Not necessarily what will be the quicker/safer route



I think photography is one of those fields where the skill and who you know is more important than your degree. If you JUST want to be a photographer, get a different degree besides photography. Get a degree that supplements that skill like business management or a mass communications/communication studies degree. You don't need a degree to be a working photographer, and many places that want to hire you will do so based on experience etc...

I can be a (theoretically) successful photographer without a college degree, so I'm getting a University Studies degree instead with concentrations in Mass Communications, Photography, and a yet to be added third area. I want to keep my options open as much as possible.


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2012)

MattxMosh said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want to do w/ your art degree?
> ...



Aahhhhh...MATT!!! Then you better get a degree....lol


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2012)

Most working photographers today are self-employed. There are very few staff photographer jobs.

So be sure you take as many business related electives as you can. Marketing and salesmanship skills will be important.

The majority of retail photographers don't make an income above the poverty line, and support their 'photography business' with other income - which often comes from a spouse that works in another industry, or a 'day' job.
The national average income for retail photographers (about $32,000 a year) is skewed by the somewhat less than 15% or so of retail photographers that make more than $50,000 a year. 

Some basic math shows how the numbers work.

Assume you take a self-employed salary at 20% of sales.
To have income of $30,000 a year (@ 20% of sales) a retail business (of any kind) would require total income of $150,000 for the year. That is $12,500 per month ($2,907 per week @ 4.3 weeks per month) and retail photography is a seasonal business.
Most retail photographers only manage to shoot 42 to 45 weeks per year, plus it's difficult to do more than 2 shoots a day, and it's difficult to have more than 4 shooting days per week. Most of the photographer's time is necessarily spent doing pre/post shoot, and business tasks. In fact, a majority of a photography business owners time is spent on business tasks.

So that would be 8 shooting sessions per week, times 45 weeks. That is 360 shoots per year. $150,000 divided by 360 shoots means you would need to maintain an average sale of $417 per shoot.
(Consider too, that means you have to generate an average of 34.5 shoots per month.)

Of course, being self-employed, out of the $30,000 you would pay for your health insurance, income taxes, social security taxes, and other personal expenses.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2012)

Go with the political science.

Do photography as a side-job.

Seriously.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 9, 2012)

Just buy a degree online and skip all the BS.


----------



## xKncptRagex (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn, mixed advice online and from friends & family. What to do, what to do?


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 10, 2012)

HAAAAAA that's wicked funny.  Art is not usually associated with money, my friend.  So if you are wanting a steady, reliable income, I would advise doing art as a hobby...get an occupation that you enjoy asap bro.  There's always working in design and all that sort of thing...if doing art for other people is your bag...but is definitely not mine.  I've actually been to both...art school and regular college...i'm very glad I did the second. 

And addressing you question...."did you truly learn more than you would have on your own?".  By the way you phrased that question I can see you already know the answer...and you are totally right!  Four years of art school is a lot of practice doing art....and the art history is very very good for the soul and crucial for good art appreciation....but you can definitely get all that crap on your own. 
My vote:  Art as a hobby....find a great occupation to support your hobby.   Good Luck!!​


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 10, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I think you should consult with professional advisors, teachers, professional adults that you know......
> 
> ...._*not *_a bunch of random internet idiots.




LOL!!!!!!  HA HA good one, man


----------



## xKncptRagex (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I've come to a decision. Just do a double major.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

Computer Science, Finance, or Marketing. Then you can afford to do art.

Sadly, I was an idiot and got a nearly worthless psychology degree! :meh:


----------



## xKncptRagex (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I think Art and Psychology are in the same boat. Those majors would sound awesome but I'm really not interested in anything else besides art and political science. After doing some research, it seems that the restrictions on double majors at my university are going to force me to choose one or the other. I'll speak once more to my political science advisor and make a decision from there.


----------



## texkam (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want to be a photographer, especially a wedding photograper, get a business degree. No one in college is going to teach you how to actually shoot a wedding.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 10, 2012)

Others have said it, I agree. Only do art if you cant live without it. you will be eating a lot of ramen.  Get a business degree if you want to pursue photography, it will serve you better. 

I have a photography business but also work as an engineer. This pays much more than I would make off the photography with full benefits. It lets me do photography without stressing over eating. So its demoralizing I didnt close a $1k+ sale at the gallery this weekend, but doesnt mean Im busted financially for the month.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

A degree in Art, Political Science, English or for that matter, just about any Liberal Arts education will land you a job making very little money.  That's a very wide generality, and of course there are exceptions to that rule, but I think you will find that to be an accurate statement for the most part.

Good photographers have a grasp on composition, so a background in art clearly will help along those lines.  If it were me making the decision, I'd opt for a more marketable degree and perhaps double major in something that interests you, or maybe get a masters degree or take additional classes after getting your "real" degree.

YMMV.

EDIT:  I have 4 degrees, so I think I come from a perspective of experience.  But, then again, this is just my opinion and we all have one.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 10, 2012)

xKncptRagex said:


> Damn, mixed advice online and from friends & family. What to do, what to do?



I tend to take family advice like this with a grain of salt. In many cases they're not thinking about what's best for YOU, and instead just thinking about how your decisions will affect their relationship to you.

My mother told me "go to medical school - nurse or doctor. Job security blah blah." 

All she wanted was the right to tell people that I'm a doctor even though if I actually did become a doctor I would probably go to jail for malpractice because I wouldn't really care about my patients or my work. XD

"Oh, your leg is green? Take some Tylenol and see me in a week."


----------

